# Rear Mounted Plow



## rabsparks (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee, and the owner's manual cautions against front mounted plows. I presume that's because of possible air bag deployment, but Jeep doesn't say. So i'm thinking about a rear mounted plow, something like the Simplicity or the Driveway SuperPlow (Latham NY). 

I also have an ancient, but running Allis Chalmers Model B with a front mounted plow. Alas I am getting older and dont' really want to plow my 1200 ft sloped driveway out in the elements. 

Does anyone have any experience with the rear mounted plows?

Second the Simplicity has power angle, but they don't recommend pushing snow, only pulling it.

The Driveway SuperPlow uses a spring system , which automatically changes the angle of attack, and you can pull or push the snow with it.

Recommendations/comments would be appreciated.

rick


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rabsparks _
> *I have a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee, and the owner's manual cautions against front mounted plows. I presume that's because of possible air bag deployment, but Jeep doesn't say.
> 
> Recommendations/comments would be appreciated.
> ...


Rick, welcome to PlowSite. The airbag is one reason it's not recommended, but that's not the main reason. The main reason is because the Grand Cherokee has a unibody. Even if you could mount a plow (which you can't. There have been a couple of pretty humorous threads about that.), there would be no "give" when striking an object. Your Jeep would get torn up. I think you would be ok with a rear mounted plow as long you got one that can be angled and you're only plowing a couple of inches. You'll have to plan a little more careful where you're going to put the snow, since you can only pull snow behind you instead of pushing it ahead of you. But I suppose it could be done.

You might think about getting an old beater of a 4x4 and put that plow on it that you have.


----------



## rabsparks (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I didn't think about the Unibody construction of the Jeep. I'm convinced that the rear mounted plow is the only way to go. 

rick


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

western and fisher make plows for down sized suvs now check em out


----------



## muddy00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a rear snowman plow for sale that should work great for you. [email protected]


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PLOWMAN45 _
> *western and fisher make plows for down sized suvs now check em out *


I don't even think a homesteader or suburbanite would be a good idea on the Grand Cherokees, frame just can't handel it and i don't think they make a mount for the Grand cherokees.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That pretty much goes for all unibody constructed vehicles. I have seen many plow trucks with their back windows blown out because they get too carried away with an inferior plow vehicle. Grands are great SUV's and can go off roading with the best of 'em but they do not make adequate plow vehicles.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

*Have you seen this thread?*

Hi,

Last Winter, I participated in a thread on back blades as the owner of a Driveway Superplow.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15480
I don't know whether you've seen it or not. If you have any questions, let me know.

This is the first time I've checked this site since last March. All this crazy East Coast weather got me thinking about getting ready for winter.

Tosh


----------



## rabsparks (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi. Yes, thank you, I have seen the thread. I did a pretty large search for anything that would give me more info on the Snowman rear mounted plow (65 LDA). Anyway, it's on its way here from Iowa. 

I did notice that someone said that mating the plow to the receiver hitch isn't as easy as it appears (apparently in the video). That's a concern, and I guess I'll have to come up with a set of dolleys to make the job do-able. 

I'm also not sure how Snowman shipped the plow, ie whether it's on a pallet or not. Monday will be an interesting day around here. Thanks for the pointer.

Regards,
rick


----------

